# YN 600EX-RT - my review



## Ace Wright (Nov 6, 2014)

Yep! I got one. And it works fine. It is just as good, so far, as the Canon brand.

Watch as I open the box and start playing around. I only have a few samples in this video. It is more of a first impressions video. May have more to follow.

Enjoy....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=233aG0MTBKo


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 6, 2014)

Ace Wright said:


> May have more to follow.



Thanks, but for me never mind the first impressions...

... what would be really interesting to see reliability with a flash or trigger as a master (Canon vs. Yn, or at least Yn with Yn if you only have that). What's the longest distance? How many objects can be in between? How do they work very near ground level? How reliable does the auto channel selection work on areas with high radio noise? With a 100 flashes, how many fail to transmit on say 3 slaves?

There were too many "it works great and looks just like the original" reviews when the Yn trigger was released, and frankly said looking back they mislead a lot of people into buying (still expensive) crap.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks! I am also interested to read more about your experiences as soon as you had a chance to put it through its paces. 


PS: where'd you buy it and for how much?


----------



## Ace Wright (Nov 6, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Ace Wright said:
> 
> 
> > May have more to follow.
> ...



I am not gonna do that. It works for the distance I need of 20-30 feet max.
Feel free to buy one from Amazon and test it. Amazon is easy to return if it does not work.


----------



## Ace Wright (Nov 6, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> Thanks! I am also interested to read more about your experiences as soon as you had a chance to put it through its paces.
> 
> 
> PS: where'd you buy it and for how much?



In the video at the beginning I mention that YN sent it to me to review and they are gonna sell on Amazon for $185 the last time I heard. Plus the transmitter is available now for $135 from Amazon. 

I will report more as I do jobs with it.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 6, 2014)

Ace Wright said:


> I am not gonna do that. It works for the distance I need of 20-30 feet max.



For this distance, good ol' optical link might be working just fine as well at least indoors. But generally good thinking about the lenient testing conditions and the enthusiastic unboxing, because otherwise ...



Ace Wright said:


> In the video at the beginning I mention that YN sent it to me to review and they are gonna sell on Amazon for $185 the last time I heard.



they might stop sending you stuff to review :->


----------



## Maui5150 (Nov 6, 2014)

Biggest things I want to know:

1) How is the hot shoe fit? I have head the Yongnuo is a little smaller and moves slightly and have heard sometimes this cause fire issues (iether the 600-EX-RT or the E3-RT

2) How is the connection stability between the YN-E3-RT and the 600s. The other complaint I have heard is that the E3-RT seems to drop connection over time and if you turn on and off the -E3-RT it will resync.

3) Chinese Menus. I have seen some who have shown the menus and fonts getting all screwy - half chinese or english overlayed.


----------



## bchernicoff (Nov 7, 2014)

thanks for the information. I've been keenly waiting for this flash to hit the market


----------



## drjlo (Nov 7, 2014)

Ace Wright said:


> Yep! I got one. And it works fine. It is just as good, so far, as the Canon brand.
> 
> Watch as I open the box and start playing around. I only have a few samples in this video. It is more of a first impressions video. May have more to follow.
> 
> ...



At the end of the video, it mentions how Yongnuo is "cooler" or more "blue" compared to Canon, which is consistent with my experience with previous Yongnuo flashes including 568EX. Yeah, one can correct that in post, but it is one more thing to worry about and deal with


----------



## Ace Wright (Nov 8, 2014)

Maui5150 said:


> Biggest things I want to know:
> 
> 1) How is the hot shoe fit? I have head the Yongnuo is a little smaller and moves slightly and have heard sometimes this cause fire issues (iether the 600-EX-RT or the E3-RT
> 
> ...



1 hot shoe is tight. Same as canon. Never noticed it being loose. Fired every time

2 I have not noticed that yet. I did turn sleep mode off but they stayed synced. I will double check. 

3 no chineses menus. Only half of manual but half is English


----------



## Ace Wright (Nov 8, 2014)

drjlo said:


> Ace Wright said:
> 
> 
> > Yep! I got one. And it works fine. It is just as good, so far, as the Canon brand.
> ...


----------



## andrewflo (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey there it's been a week or so since your first post I was wondering if there's any update to your experience 

• Quality / build
• Reliability
• Function / use
• Syncing

All looks good in your review! Can't wait to get my hands on some of these if it holds up over extended use.


----------



## Maui5150 (Nov 18, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## Cosmicbug (Nov 18, 2014)

A few years back. I bought two of their cable releases. One lasted about a month and the other still works.
My 10 year old Canon versions still work! 

I guess it's a QC issue!


----------



## Jamesy (Dec 12, 2014)

Any more experiences with these units from others? I would be interested in hearing your thoughts...


----------



## Joel4JC (May 15, 2015)

Ace, you've had this thing for a while now, have you had a chance to really put it through its paces? If you have, what about an update on its reliability and quality! Can I use this flash as my primary flash as a Wedding Photographer?


----------

